# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Φυλο Ορτυκιων.

## stelios98

Θελω να μου πειτε ποιο απο τα ορτυκια μου ειναι αρσενικο και ποιο θηλυκο

----------


## stelios98

δεν ξερω πως ν ανεβασω φωτογραφιες :Ashamed0001:

----------


## lagreco69

Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.

----------


## Gardelius

Στέλιο καλώς ήρθες !!! 

δοκίμασε να τις ανεβάσεις εδώ πρώτα και μετά να δώσεις τα λινκ που είναι για φόρουμ.

----------


## antonisveria

ωραια,ανεβασε φωτο γιατι μ'ενδιαφερει κεμενα το πως θα τα ξεχωριζω

----------


## stelios98



----------


## stelios98

λοιπον τι λετε?

----------


## captain

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι αρσενικό. Στη δεύτερη οι αραιές βούλες δείχνουν θυληκό. Τα αρσενικά έχουν ανοιχτόχρωμο στήθος χωρίς βούλες διάσπαρτες και σκουρόχρωμο κεφάλι. Τα θυληκά έχουν ποιο ομοιόμορφο χρωματισμό.

----------

